# Chainsaw knife



## Bushbow (Jun 5, 2012)

Here is a little knife I forged in san mai fashion with chain over 1080 steel in an attempt to create a blade that shows the chain. The idea is a work in progress and I have another billet of this same combo I am working on. Little kydex sheath I whipped up and a black bear knuckle for retainer bead. Thought some of the saw people here might appreciate it.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 5, 2012)

Very Cool!


----------



## boda65 (Jun 5, 2012)

That is awesome! I know nothing about blade making, do you just heat them up and hammer them together? I know it's more complicated than that, but is that the general idea? Do you sell them? I always find metal work fascinating and knife making is quite an art form. Congrats on some great looking work!


----------



## Bushbow (Jun 5, 2012)

Boda - short answer: Yes, just heat and pound. But to get forge welds to adhere properly without cold shuts(unstuck welds) it becomes more complicated. Except for the unavoidable voids that need to be acounted for because you are working with chain and not clean, flat pieces of known steel this would be a rather simple weld - much simpler than a multi layered, multi folded damascus blades like in the pic below. I really have not sold many knives but I could? As far as the chain knife it is kind of a novelty item but because the business edge is 1080 steel that has been triple normalized prior to heat treat it will hold an edge and be cutting things for your grand children. I just wanted to post here because I thought anyone who works with a chainsaw would appreciated them. PM me if you are interested and I will email you some pics of knives I have made.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jun 12, 2012)

That's rather nice.

I haven't had a custom blade in years. There was a guy out here by the name of Bigler or something like that years ago who made knives. And I bought a beauty from him.

Yours looks much more interesting though.

:msp_smile:


----------



## JEFBO (Jun 13, 2012)

Bushbow said:


> Here is a little knife I forged in san mai fashion with chain over 1080 steel in an attempt to create a blade that shows the chain. The idea is a work in progress and I have another billet of this same combo I am working on. Little kydex sheath I whipped up and a black bear knuckle for retainer bead. Thought some of the saw people here might appreciate it.



I like the looks of that.
Does the chain show on both sides?

Jeff


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Jun 13, 2012)

Awesome! Rep sent.


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 13, 2012)

Bushbow, that is some classy work!

Very well done IMO, but then I'm a sucker for Damascus on practical knives.
I don't think I have seen such a clear pattern come through before, can you get that consistently?
If so, be carefull about answering the phone as you might find yourself chained to the forge.

Got any others to show off?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Bushbow (Jun 13, 2012)

Here is the other side and a couple more I have recently finished or currently working on. And yes, you can get consistant patterns with damascus with the right steel. Most of my damascus is done with 15n20 and 10x steel. The 15n20 has nickel in it that gives the shiny highs with 10x as the darker lows and both have plenty of carbon so the edge is consistantly hard. Makes for a much better knife than just adding nickel alone. 




Don,t mind the optical illusion on this one - it is an 8.5" blade but my feet make it look 4' long!




I call this one the Jalapeno skinner




couple of recent projects - hawk is from a ball pien hammer




I call this one the "Lady Hunter" or "Doe Skinner"




A San Mai with 100+ year old wrought iron over 15n20 and 10x80




This one I am actually proud of - not finished yet but it is Sushi Slicer - 13.5" overall with a 9" blade


----------



## ChainFinn (Jun 13, 2012)

I have forged only one chainsaw damascus blade, from 5 chains, and man it was not fun to bash together with hammer & anvil, ill have to search the picture of it and post it here

very knives you people have here...drool, Homer drool.


----------



## JEFBO (Jun 14, 2012)

Bushbow said:


> Here is the other side and a couple more I have recently finished or currently working on. And yes, you can get consistant patterns with damascus with the right steel. Most of my damascus is done with 15n20 and 10x steel. The 15n20 has nickel in it that gives the shiny highs with 10x as the darker lows and both have plenty of carbon so the edge is consistantly hard. Makes for a much better knife than just adding nickel alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Definitely cool!!

Rep. from a newbie.


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 19, 2012)

While I'm not a knife collector I appreciate good working knives. You have some pretty nice looking blades. If you would consider sending me a PM on what you'd want for some of your various blades I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Bushbow (Jun 21, 2012)

Ever set your knife down while gutting your deer and struggle to find it? This one should help with that

Still need some fit and finish work and a nice sheath but I am pleased with it so far.


----------

